# Should I Start A Business



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I am just curious as to the demand of playwood tanks vs all glass. I know plywood is cheaper, more durable, lighter, and harder to break than all glass tanks. I have built 2 myself, my first being a 200 and my second being a 300. I've had many PMs and E-mails concerning me building plywood tank and shipping them and I was just curious as to how many people would be interested in having me build them a tank..I would ship at buyer's expense...What do you think guys?


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I am just curious as to the demand of playwood tanks vs all glass. I know plywood is cheaper, more durable, lighter, and harder to break than all glass tanks. I have built 2 myself, my first being a 200 and my second being a 300. I've had many PMs and E-mails concerning me building plywood tank and shipping them and I was just curious as to how many people would be interested in having me build them a tank..I would ship at buyer's expense...What do you think guys?
> [snapback]1141726[/snapback]​


It sounds like a good idea if the demand is big enough and even if its not its a nice way to earn a couple bucks.

Hell, I might even consider buying one later since I assume it'll be a bit cheaper than store bought stands and I'm not allowed to be anywhere near wood thats being cut or the like due to the risc of a fungi infection.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Why don't u do it as a side job??


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I would be intrested there is just somthing about wood it looks good, and you could customize so much


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I want to do it for you guys here on p-fury and to make a little extra cash to pay for my hobby. I enjoy making them and I can build one from start to finish in 36 hours and have it ready for shipping..i just wanted some feedback on how many people would actually want one i guess?!?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

how much would u charche for a 200 g tank


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got one for sale right now for $300...96x24x20


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

With prices so cheap, I'm sure you wouldn't have trouble selling them. Especially if you put a few classified ads in your local newspapers. Even P-Furyians might be enough demand for the tanks. It would be a nice simple side job for you.
~Taylor~


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

wow really.. but how would transportation and stuff work out??


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

fung88 said:


> Why don't u do it as a side job??
> [snapback]1141739[/snapback]​


I agree, do it as a side job just in case it does not work out you will still be on your feet and not have to worry about bills.









goo luck, B.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thanx bro!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what would a 200 gallon tank cost shipped to california?

might order one from you next year when i move out of my parents house


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I like the idea too! You did a great job on that 300 gallon so I think people would be interested. You can build the tanks to custom dimensions to suit the client's needs!

You should investigate the shipping to costs to various postal regions to give people a better idea of the total cost.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd definately check into shipping for you guys..I guess I'd just call the airport and check by zipcode and weight? maybe? I dunno I'll have to research all of that!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I think I'm gonna take the $$$ I receive from the sale of my 300 Gallon tank and build 4 tanks and sell them. Then take that $$$ and build 6 to 8 or so..one or two of them being 300-400 gallons or so. I will build stands for all of them strong enough to hold them, but probably not very fancy because I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to trim and edging and things of that nature. But I'm willing to try everthing so ALL suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I think I'm gonna take the $$$ I receive from the sale of my 300 Gallon tank and build 4 tanks and sell them. Then take that $$$ and build 6 to 8 or so..one or two of them being 300-400 gallons or so. I will build stands for all of them strong enough to hold them, but probably not very fancy because I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to trim and edging and things of that nature. But I'm willing to try everthing so ALL suggestions are welcomed!
> [snapback]1141816[/snapback]​


With prices as cheap as you would charge, people can add their own fancy trimming/edging if they wanted. I really hope that you consider this, try it, and succeed. Let us know when you find out any information about shipping.








~Taylor~


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

No Problem Taylor..my guess is that shipping will be around $200-$300 but to all of you lucky midwesterners I'll deliver it if you pay for gas!!! within 300 miles of 68506 Or I'll go a little further if necessary to meet someone 1/2 way like Denver or Houston or Michigan Etc...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ill need a free sample first.. lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

jiggy said:


> ill need a free sample first.. lol
> [snapback]1141841[/snapback]​


Hmm. hows about a 720 gallon tank? 96x48x36 I think?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > ill need a free sample first.. lol
> ...










How many free samples are you giving out?


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...


sarcasm?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

how abou 365...that's 1 per day!


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> how abou 365...that's 1 per day!
> [snapback]1141852[/snapback]​


if your serious then sign me up 
you know the dimensions.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

you could definately do this. ply wood tanks are more durable than glass, lighter, and imo look better, cause i lover the look of wood grain.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

bro how many times i gotta tell you stop wasiting time and do it..lol


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I need $$$...Its all riding on RBP 4 135...yell at him ROFLMAO


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

to be honest I would build them as they are ordered at first, dont tie up your money keeping a small stock together. Plus if it only takes 36hours to build one then there is no need to keep stock as that is a good turn-a-round time.

Get together some pictures of various tanks you have made, pics of construction and a price list. Then go and post that around on a few fish websites and see what kind of demand you get. Then take a 50% deposit beofre you start the build.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would weigh out your costs, verse your time to make them, 36 hours is alot of labor, Im sure you dont want to spend that much time to only make 100$ for you self...

Plus you gotta figure in gas and time to run and get all these materials, trips to get it....etc...


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I would weigh out your costs, verse your time to make them, 36 hours is alot of labor, Im sure you dont want to spend that much time to only make 100$ for you self...
> 
> Plus you gotta figure in gas and time to run and get all these materials, trips to get it....etc...
> [snapback]1142269[/snapback]​


Good thinking


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, that's a good point..What I'll probably end up doing is customizing each price for each individual tank and charge according to the logged time an djust give an estimate price up front. I think I could come within $50 of price if guestimating


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You need to work out a deal with a shipper, or shipping is gonna kill the deal.


----------



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

I think that it is a great idea B! I would purchase from you in the near future. Remember that with time and practice you will be making exquisite tanks, with trim and decoration and all that, which will also boost the price, ppl will pay a lot more for soemthign that looks good.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I think Amazon uses a company called Eagle Shipping for bulk items - I know my bbq from them was coming through Eagle shippers - maybe you can call Amazon to find out. Also, get this, you could start your own website and do a partnership with Amazon if it gets big enough...that would be SWEET!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

If i delivered the tank to the airport and had them just fly it to the nearest customer's airport..i bet it would be alot cheaper!! I'll contact UPS and Fed-X about shipping And I'll try some others as well!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Dont think there is a Demand For Plywood Tanks.
Give it a shot and find out ..


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> If i delivered the tank to the airport and had them just fly it to the nearest customer's airport..i bet it would be alot cheaper!! I'll contact UPS and Fed-X about shipping And I'll try some others as well!
> [snapback]1143060[/snapback]​


It would Be More they charge by weight.
They usually shipp by Freight companies.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I think you have a great idea but you need to investigate shipping a little bit. Once you figure out shipping it is easy. air freight is very expensive. you need to find a trucking company in your area that ships to the 48 continential states. they are out there. I would suggest some but all the ones i know service western canada. H&R transport and rosenau.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

alright


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

hey man i would def be interested in one of ur tanks they kick ass and i love the plywood look....only thing is the shipping i think its going to be crazy unless u kno some truckers that could throw it in with their freight for 100 bucks if they are traveling that way


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

i would most def. buy one because i love the look more for 1 and they are much cheaper. I Know people that have paid ur price for a 90g brand new setup...so whats wrong with an extra 110g's


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be building a few here in about 3-4 weeks..I'll post pics and prices when I'm finished and hopefully it will develope into a business fro there!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> Dont think there is a Demand For Plywood Tanks.
> Give it a shot and find out ..
> 
> 
> ...


I would buy one if I would save money on what a all glass would cost.


----------



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

For bigger tanks starting about 75-80 gallons and up, UPS, FED-EX, or the airport will not ship it for you. You will have to find a frieght co. and set up a business account with them for better shipping rates. Shipping freight all depends on the area, how accessable it is to frieght trucks, what you need the truck to have to load-unload supplies. ex. dolly, hydraulic forklift, lift gate. Something to consider. I'm a hardwood floor distributor so I have some knowledge on shipping.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just picked up a 240g tank from glasscages.com. It took 6 of us to load that thing into my house. It had to have weighed about 700lbs. The 300 gallon tnak I built. I could carry by myself when It was empty. I think that alone is a huge factor when determining size of aquarium and glass or plywood. Just thought I would share that with you


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I'll be building a few here in about 3-4 weeks..I'll post pics and prices when I'm finished and hopefully it will develope into a business fro there!
> [snapback]1146367[/snapback]​


I can't wait to see this.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

All sounds quite cool.

I'm curious about the making of a plywood tank. I think I might try it myself. Start with something small, to see if it actually works. And then maybe later on try something bigger...

Did you follow any particular DIY guides? Customized any? I know posting all that here might give away your secret. I'm just tempted to try it out as I have a ton of tools at my disposal and I think it'd be fun.

I'm also curious about how lighting works with these tanks.

Thanks. And good luck!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Give away my secrets...nah...anyone can do it..I'm not a greedy man, just someone trying to help us all save a little $$$ here......
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=76219&hl=


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

you have any pics you could post of a finished product? thanks


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

umm...signature?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Depending on how much it'd cost to ship one... I'd probly order one


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ok....seems I need to build about 20 tanks..I better get on it!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> I just picked up a 240g tank from glasscages.com. It took 6 of us to load that thing into my house. It had to have weighed about 700lbs. The 300 gallon tnak I built. I could carry by myself when It was empty. I think that alone is a huge factor when determining size of aquarium and glass or plywood. Just thought I would share that with you
> [snapback]1148911[/snapback]​

































I think that your friends are just panzies.

It only took us 2 to move it from truck to truck


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, I could have carried it myself with one other guy as big as I. Unfortunately I didn't trust anyone with "my" tank so I used 6 for insurance!


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

you know i could help you B.


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

i think you should DO IT !!!!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanx for the support Sly!


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad I wondered upon this post. I work in shipping

First off NO one can just drop off a packet at the airport anymore for shipping. The TSA just doesn't allow that. As you are considered a UNKnown shipper. Lots of cargo is transported daily on commercial airliners so knowing who is shipping what is beneficial to ALL of our safety.

Shipments are based on weight or dimensional weight. Which ever is greater. Your best bet is to contact such LTL carriers, local cartage companies or small airfreight companies all of which can handle your freight. With a LTL carrier certainly will get a better price on a deferred shipment. Depending on where you send this in the country our out of country will depend on your cost. From West to east coast deferred shouldn't cost you anymore than .48 per lb for a deferred shipment. This won't include declared value (which is how much your unit is worth) so it is ALWAYS wise to take out the little added insurances. Also be well advised that packing the unit is very Critical. It's not their product so if it breaks in transit they will find a way to say it is not packed properly. Packing is MOST important. For the little bit it will cost you to overpack, it certainly is worth it to get your item there in one piece. Also do your research, there are a LOT of carriers out there.

Don't ever use FedEx or UPS for shipments over 100 lbs as you will always pay what we call Gold Prices. They are more small package specialist but, will gladly take your big bulky freight for big $$

All shipments by new customers will be sent with any carrier as a deferred (by ground) shipment to start off. Once you are established as a known shipper than you will have the opportunity to ship items Next Day. I know LOTS of shipping companies that I could point you in the direction of. So if you see me online please feel free to msg me

Morticia


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you sooo much for that information Morticia! I really do appreciate it and I would love it if you could share to more info on who you would reccomend going through! I know for example a 240 Gallon all glass tank from Glasscages.com weighs approx 600-700Lbs and costs $250 to ship to the midwest. I'm thinking that the 300 I built probably weighed less than 150.lbs but is a little bigger than the 240 all glass. So If I'm charged by "weight" they should be considerably cheaper to ship plywood tanks than shipping all glass? What do you think?


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

Your very welcome for the info.

In shipping everything is determined by weight or dimensional weight which ever is greater. Dimensional weight can sometimes far outweight the actual weight of the shipment. Dimensional weight is how much space it takes up for transporation.

Hers is a good analogy of Dimensional weight. You have two items to ship one is a 20lb brick of gold and the other a 5x5x5 box of feathers. It will cost you more to ship that box of feathers than the brick of gold for the simple fact the box of feathers takes up more space. Dims are normally calculated LxWxH divided by 194 and that would be your dimensional weight.

Most cities and even smaller towns all have some sort of transporation services. While I have been a freight girl for many many years there are good carriers and there are horrible ones. As with anything out there. If you are able to really get a good business going (and I do wish you well) you should start trying to get contractual rates. At first what you will want to do is call around and get quotes. Anytime you get a quote from a carrier you need to get it in writing and WATCH your bill. The reason I say watch your bill is simple. If you request 2 day service and it doesn't get there until 3 days you can dispute the bill and MAKE them give you a reduction. Remember it's your continuted business they want and 9 times out of 10 they will reduce the bill. Again get everything in writing. Transporation / Logistics is a very busy and in depth business.

If I were you I would seek out a local Logistics company. Someone who can offer you a full scale of services. While I know this isn't really needed for you at the moment it's good to find a company you are comfortable with and who won't bullshit you. There are LOTS of LTL (line haul truck's) carriers out there as well as freight consolidators, and forwarders. If you use a local logistic company they will come to your home and pick the items up for a small fee or you can do your own local logistics and drop your freight on their dock.

Here is a small list of freight forwarders that I would recommend:
Associated Global Systems -- they have online access to enter your shipment details as well as tracking--good billing and easy to deal with--while they might be a little more expensive than most--you get what you pay for and they are a top quality company who specialize in making sure the customer is happy and shipments deliver on time. They offer air, train, container (over seas) and LTL services -- This is my top pick

Eagle Global -- Big company, fairly easy to work with but, not the best customer service. Not known for on time deliveries.

Bax Global -- full service range from getting your item there overnight to 7 day shipments. Easy to deal with.
TNT -- smaller based company but a national carrier
Expediters -- they do it all - Air, Ocean, Imports, and Exports

RoadWay - trucking firm
Forward Air - trucking firm **use caution and pack your freight very well - probably the cheapest out there**
Old Dominion - trucking

This is only a few to consider of the many companies out there. If you tell me where you live I can get more info as to what carriers are located in your region so you have a good choice to contact. Again don't use FedEx or UPS for your heavyweight freight which is anything over 100lbs. Any shipments weighing less than a hundred lbs they are the best bang for your buck. ONLY if you have contractual rates on file though.

For shipments like yours on a deferred service (4-5 day transit) you can pay anywhere between .13 cents per lb up to .58 depending on where in the country you are shipping too. Alaska and Hawaii shipments incurr additional transit charges. Also be advised that most carriers now days charge a security surcharge as well a fuel surcharge. The fuel is common and unavoidable and the security surcharge pays to assure that your shipment is safe and not a bomb on a truck, plane or train or any other hazardous material. Just keep in mind the packing and crating of your product is key to a SAFE arrival.

I hope this helps and feel free to msg me anytime with your questions I'll be more than happy to point you in the right direction. or at least answer those Logistical questions.

Morticia


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow! you have been sooo helpful Thankyou sooo much for the fantastic info. I don't know how much time you have saved me by sharing this information with me, but I bet I would have spents a good day or so trying to figure it out! If it helps or maybe It doesn't really matter, but I live in Nebraska and my zip code is 68506. I hope that helps!


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad the info has helped. When I get into the office tomorrow I'll take a look for logistics providers in your general location and get you names and phone numbers.

Though any of the first few that I did provide you will certainly pick up your shipment from any location.

Best of Luck,
Morticia


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

If I were near you...I'd kiss you...as long as my wife wasn't around!


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

sorry I wasn't able to compile the list for you today to many meetings.

I'll have the list for you tomorrow







complete with phone numbers and hopefully a few contact names

Morticia


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Hate to be a hater but shipping costs are going to screw the whole idea. People will have to pay more for shipping than for the tank although your prices are not bad. I thought about making abunch of these too but just didnt see it working out very well, the plans for them are free, Here is the original source http://www.garf.org/ which you can add in the dimentions you want and it tells you exactlly what size pieces of wood you need. I built one for very cheap about 150 bucks but still need to seal the wood. It is a very easy DIY project. I would personally build them and have a nice one set up for people to see and put adds in the newspaper, and you never know the LFS might want some too.


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

As promised here is a short list of carriers in your area that can arrange transportation needs for you. I couldn't add them all so I just took local to your immediate area. I got their addresses and phone numbers so you can shop around. Call and ask for a sales associate and tell them what you are planning on doing and if they can help in your needs. See if they can't help you out with estimated shipping cost. Keep in mind also that deferred means it takes a bit longer to get there but it is also the cheapest. All but the very last one are trucking firms. The last on the list is AirCargo. I certainly hope this helps you.

If you need anything else regarding trasnportation logistics just let me know.

3 E Transportation
13001 N 98th St
Lincoln, NE 68517
402-477-7747

Abf Freight System Inc
3210 Superior St
Lincoln, NE 68504
402-477-0202

A-C-K Express
6667 NW 48th St #1
Lincoln, NE 68524
402-470-3333

Brown Trucking Inc
201 Capitol Beach Blvd #8A
Lincoln, NE 68528
402-438-0662

Clark Brothers Transfer Inc
5840 Arbor Rd
Lincoln, NE 68517
402-467-3880

American Freightways Inc
1701 Cornhusker Hwy
Lincoln, NE 68521
402-476-0303

Beatrice Freight Line Inc
4721 N 56th St
Lincoln, NE 68504
402-466-1092

G J Enterprises
5330 N 57th St
Lincoln, NE 68507
402-464-2350

AIR CARGO
Unishippers Association 
5601 S 27th St Ste 202 
Lincoln, NE
402-423-9500

Morticia


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you Thank you sooo very much. You have done more work than I have with all of this research, thank you soooooo much!


----------

